# Linguini con le vongole (Pasta with Clam Sauce)



## Rocky (May 7, 2011)

This is a "white" clam sauce as opposed to "red" which has tomatoes. I made this for lunch yesterday and we finished it for lunch today. Great, fast pasta meal. 


2 6.5 oz. cans of Chopped Clams
1 lb linguine or angel hair (capeletti)
3 cloves of garlic, sliced thin or minced
Olive oil
2 T butter
1/2 C finely chopped parsley
1/2 C finely chopped onion
White wine e.g. Pinot Grigio, Sauvignon Blanc or Verdiccio
Red pepper flakes (optional)
Grated Parmasean cheese (to taste)
Salt &amp; pepper (to taste)


Put a large pot of water on, bring to a boil and cook pasta. In the meantime, place a strainer over a 4 cup measuring cup, open clams and strain into measuring cup. RESERVE THE CLAM JUICE.Add an equal amount of white wine to the clam juice, doubling the volume. Place a large sauce pan over medium heat and add enough olive oil to cover competely the bottom of the pan. Bring up to heat and add the garlic,onion and red pepper flakes (optional). Cook for 1 minute and add the clam juice/wine mixture. Bring to a boil and boil until you cannot detect alcohol any longer. Add the butter, drained clams and parsley. Remove from heat. When pasta is finished cooking, drain (reserving a cup of the cooking liquid) and return pasta to empty cooking vessel. Pour the clam sauce over top, turn to mix well and add cheese to taste. Moisten as needed with reserved cooking liquid. 


We enjoyed this with a Pinot Grigio (Store bought "Villa Sonia") and it was great. Buon appetito!


----------



## Waldo (May 10, 2011)

Sounds yummy 
Did you make a nice salad to go with it


----------



## Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Hi Waldo, 
Yes, a good salad and a fresh loaf of bread really finish this off. We like either Boston Red Leaf or Roamine with olive oil and lemon juice, basically. We also add whatever we can find in the fridge like olives, tomatoes, celery, fresh peppers (green or red), etc. Of course, some salt, pepper and Italian seasoning goes on. I keep a bottle of olive oil with about 10 crushed garlic cloves in it and that is what I use for salads (or anything requiring garlic and oil).


----------



## joeswine (May 10, 2011)

ROCKY SOUNDS LIKE A TYPICAL WEDNESDAY DINNER AROUND HERE...MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, Joe. And the real secret is that it tastes even better the next day!


----------

